#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  > [聚會] 光明戰記~~~想找獸一起玩

## 瘋狂Lock皮

汪汪~~

皮皮想找獸獸  一起玩光明戰記

希望大家能留個名子~~~

一起玩


皮皮在    尼烏~~/  紅國


ID   瘋狂a皮皮

職業:白魔導


希望能跟大家一起遊戲

----------


## 塔布里斯

伺服器：尼烏
陣營：紅
ID:雲之殤
等級目前三十九
製藥五級
請多指教

----------

